

Where the Internet Went Wrong, and How We Can Fix It - akumpf
http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/32205575097/where-the-internet-went-wrong-and-how-we-can-fix-it?lockin

======
lmm
Post is long on waffle and short on suggestions. It's always been possible to
host your own photos, but users go to facebook for the convenience. Even
assuming you made some open standard for photo hosting, and made sure there
were a ton of compatible, easy-to-use providers - a huge undertaking in itself
- what would be the incentive for facebook to let you use them?

~~~
akumpf
what would be your incentive to use facebook if they didn't? :)

